
Yammer Enterprise about to be ditched - stanfordnoped
Might look at switching to something like cronycle.com or Facebook at Work?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;venturebeat.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;09&#x2F;26&#x2F;microsoft-is-killing-yammer-enterprise-in-january-2017-will-start-integrating-office-365-groups-first&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Welcome to Hacker News. Can you submit the article as URL with the articles
title (unless it's misleading or click-bait) and your comment as comment after
the submission? Currently you're mixing the article with your opinion.

